# Landkarte mit Punkten versehen



## da921610 (14. Jul 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich soll auf einer Landkarte Quasi Standorte Darstellen.
Ich habe hier einfach mal ein Bild aus Google heraus genommen, wie es am Ende ungefähr aussehen sollte:

https://www.stepmap.de/landkarte/ger-mit-punkten-1450736.png

Die Standorte wechseln stätig und müssen dann einfach vom Endbenutzer angelegt werden können. Die Standorte können mit Informationen bestückt sein, welche nach und nach via Tooltips aufploppen können.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob man das einfach realisieren kann? Die Programmiersprache ist letztendlich egal. Es wurde nix vorgeschrieben. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja auch schon ein Grundgerüst, welches ich nur noch anpassen muss... Es muss keine High-End Lösung sein, wo jeder Fluss mit fließgeschwindigkeit angezeigt wird. Ich habe den Auftrag bekommen "Es soll einfach irgendwie funktionieren".

Liebe Grüße

PS: Keine Panik, hat nix mit Pokemon GO zu tun ^^


----------



## Nuiton (29. Jul 2016)

Du kannst dir eine kleine PHP-Klasse schreiben, und dafuer die GD Image Funktionen benutzen.


----------



## mrBrown (30. Jul 2016)

Man kann OpenStreetMap nutzen, im deutschen Wiki ist 'ne recht gute Anleitung zum Einbinden der Karte und Anzeigen von Marker & ToolTip. Ist nur HTML, CSS und JS, lässt sich zur Not also auch ohne Server anzeigen


----------

